

NASA invites you to kill trees on Earth Day - amiune

I don&#x27;t get why NASA invites you to print on paper to celebrate Earth Day: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nasa.gov&#x2F;globalselfie&#x2F;
======
Freestyler_3
Should Earth day only be discussed via mouth, because all other ways of
communications hurt the earth so much? Do you take impact of awareness into
the equation? Maybe this action results in less trees cut down, and its not
like a billion people are going to print out books, only to burn them so they
can't be recycled.

